# Eye Question. Need help for for my dog.



## TfJsmn (Aug 6, 2013)

I have a Pekingese who is 10 years old. The problem started with her one eye about two years ago now. She was taken to a vet and diagnosed with a *corneal ulcer*. He treated her for it by using the button method where her eye was stitched shut using buttons for I think about a week. I applied ointment Terramycin to be exact in through the openings. Then it was taken off her eye healed very well looked perfectly fine. Then about a month later it looked the same. Now fast forward* both eyes are bad*. They both have lots of *pus/discharge,very red and sore, swollen, often dry, cloudy white in a certain area, and bother her*. Plus she's either *going blind from it or it's just somewhat due to the infection and pus/discharge*. I've been trying my best with no money to keep paying $200+ for the same button method by cleaning them and using terramycin and now I've been eye drops and Vetericyn ophthalmin gel which is for eye infections. All with no luck to completely rid her of this discomfort. It helps to an extent. So anyone that has any advice please share.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

TfJsmn said:


> I have a Pekingese who is 10 years old. The problem started with her one eye about two years ago now. She was taken to a vet and diagnosed with a corneal ulcer. He treated her for it by using the button method where her eye was stitched shut using buttons for I think about a week. I applied ointment Terramycin to be exact in through the openings. Then it was taken off her eye healed very well looked perfectly fine. Then about a month later it looked the same. Now fast forward both are the same. They both have lots of pus/discharge,very red and sore, swollen, often dry, cloudy white in a certain area, and bother her. Plus she's either going blind from it or is just somewhat due to the infection and pus/discharge. I've been trying my best with no money to keep paying $200+ for the same button method by cleaning them and using terramycin and now eye drops and Vetericyn ophthalmin gel which is for eye infections. All with no luck to completely rid her of this discomfort. It helps to an extent. So anyone that has any advice please share.



The button method seems to be hard to find information on...its sooooo strange...ive found a few references too it, I understand the method of sewing the eye lid but I have no idea why they use a button...First Personally I would be seeing a specialist or another vet if your not getting results your not getting results...especially to me cause your dog has a button sewed to its eye! that seems sooo old school to me. it was probably a treatment back in the day I just can't see a button being sewed on to the eye as a up to date treatment for a eye ulcer...its just WEIRD. I have no experience with this but I will ask my boss tomorrow and see if he ( a vet of 50 yrs ) have heard of such a thing... If seeing a new vet or a specialist is something you can not afford consider having the eye removed...dogs do just fine without


----------



## TfJsmn (Aug 6, 2013)

That vet was very old. She's not like that now just added the picture. Honestly I didn't feel like I trusted his information or judgment, seemed way to outdated and old with their treatments and stuff. It was the vet I had to go to at the time because of where I was. Problem is I have no money at all to do anything for her. Most people would probably consider it abuse to not just give her to someone that can afford to take care of her. She means a lot to me and I know I do to her. Also I'd prefer not to get her eye removed which it's actually both so she'd have no eyes. One of the best things was staring into her eyes as she stared back with love. Thanks for the response I'd love to know any info you happen to find out.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

I recommend finding a vet that takes carecredit. You can learn more at http://www.carecredit.com/. It's an insurance that also helps with animals. They have reasonable fees and such. 

Hope you can get this solved.


----------



## secondchance (Sep 9, 2008)

The procedure that results in having a button sewn over the eye is called a grid keratotomy (or a punctuate keratotomy). It is used when a corneal ulcer isn't healing, the dead tissue is gently debrided then a grid is lightly scratched into the surface of the eye over and just past the ulcer. This gives the healing tissue little anchor spots to heal to, it will fill in one little square and then spread to the surrounding squares and so on. A button is sewn over the eyelid because the eye needs to be kept shut for a few days to help with the healing. The button takes the tension of the sutures and distributes it over the whole eyelid rather than having all the tension pulling on just the stitches themselves.
I understand that cost is a concern for you... has your vet offered you any other diagnostics? What kind of food are you feeding? Has you dog ever had a Schirmer Tear Test or a swab for culturing from the eyes? To continually do the same procedure over and over just to have it come back again probably isn't the most efficient use of what money you can spend. If your doctor doesn't present you with any other options I would urge you to get a second opinion. 
Also vetericyn might not be an appropriate product for this situation.
I know this must be really hard for you, it sounds like you love your dog very much. I'm not saying this to guilt you but I want you to know that eye conditions can be very painful so I think it would be reasonable to start considering alternate courses of action at this point. Care credit is a good idea like Nuclear_Glitter suggested. 
Good luck!


----------



## TfJsmn (Aug 6, 2013)

secondchance said:


> The procedure that results in having a button sewn over the eye is called a grid keratotomy (or a punctuate keratotomy). It is used when a corneal ulcer isn't healing, the dead tissue is gently debrided then a grid is lightly scratched into the surface of the eye over and just past the ulcer. This gives the healing tissue little anchor spots to heal to, it will fill in one little square and then spread to the surrounding squares and so on. A button is sewn over the eyelid because the eye needs to be kept shut for a few days to help with the healing. The button takes the tension of the sutures and distributes it over the whole eyelid rather than having all the tension pulling on just the stitches themselves.
> I understand that cost is a concern for you... has your vet offered you any other diagnostics? What kind of food are you feeding? Has you dog ever had a Schirmer Tear Test or a swab for culturing from the eyes? To continually do the same procedure over and over just to have it come back again probably isn't the most efficient use of what money you can spend. If your doctor doesn't present you with any other options I would urge you to get a second opinion.
> Also vetericyn might not be an appropriate product for this situation.
> I know this must be really hard for you, it sounds like you love your dog very much. I'm not saying this to guilt you but I want you to know that eye conditions can be very painful so I think it would be reasonable to start considering alternate courses of action at this point. Care credit is a good idea like Nuclear_Glitter suggested.
> Good luck!


 I don't think her procedure was that precise. I just forget what it was called without looking at the paper if it says it there. It seemed just as simple as sewing it shut with buttons while I applied ointment so often for a certain length of time. I could be wrong though the vet didn't really explain to well. He really didn't offer any other advice and I would have liked to have gone somewhere else but at the time and situation that wasn't an option. Even when I did ask him questions about it he pretty much just rambled on and didn't even answer what I asked. I honestly couldn't say if she's had either done but they both sound like they could help figure out what's wrong. 

Everyone has been very kind. I've looked up lots of stuff and yes I do know of the pain even if she doesn't show it. I know when she was young up until I moved to where the problem occured she always had problems with watery eyes and horrible tear stains. Now she has problems with dry eye. It gets so bad she can barely close her eyes unless I use drops. Which I think might be a big culprit of the problem. I really wish I had money and option to take her wherever but since I don't drive and have been going through rough times and now no job or money makes it hard. I know it's not right to make her suffer like this either. So I was hoping to find some simple thing I could to do help.

I looked at the care credit. Is it possible to get it with no job, credit or anything like that? I mean it's not I'll never make money again but at least for another year I won't.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if care credit will accept you if you don't have a job. I'm not personally on it, but I know that low income people have been accepted. I suppose you can always try. 

Is it possible you could just purchase some of the medicines used for treating your dogs condition, without really seeing a vet? I know certain prescription medications can be bought with a vet prescription. 

Here's a link explaining some treatment medicines: http://www.1800petmeds.com/education/corneal-ulcers-treatment-dog-cat-28.htm

Not that I'm saying you should do this, but perhaps you can find a similar method of treatment, but, I know a few people who treat dogs eye problems with Triple antibiotic ointment. They even sell a kind specifically for animals, but it's a bit more pricey. 

Maybe you can find the sort of medication used to treat the condition under a different name or something; like a generic form. 

I wish you the best of luck and I hope you can figure something out. Maybe borrowing money from a family member is possible.


----------



## TfJsmn (Aug 6, 2013)

That's what I've been trying to do it's just I haven't been having much luck. From cleaning her eye boogers out constantly to putting eye drops in often with no luck. I've been hoping to find some with knowledge of what's going on with her eyes and of something that will give better results without spending tons of money and constant care. Thank you so much for the advice. I'm pretty sure I seen that somewhere too I just wasn't entirely sure if it was safe since I thought that ointment was used on cuts and stuff. Will check it out though and try.


----------

